# New Desk! :)



## ChrisM (Jun 12, 2013)

Bought a new desk since the old 1 was kinda getting old and was severely tattered from being used constantly. 

Was looking online and found this beauty fell in love with it and bought it. I only wish I would have found this desk sooner since it's alot more roomier then my old one.


----------



## drmike (Jun 12, 2013)

I like that wall paneling.  Real wood, right? 

Looks like a pretty standard desk.   What features got you to buy that desk?

I took to converting old doors into desks years ago for my never end heaps of projects, papers and everything in addition to computers and monitors.  Have about a half dozen door-based desks around my place.

I have a desk similar to what you have there, although less sexy.  It's an older real office L style desk.   Me, I hate it since I don't fit in the limited leg space and keep banging my already well damaged knee on the thing.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 12, 2013)

My kitchen table is my desk. Room for two monitors and my PC on top. Laptop stays on a chair.

I need a proper setup.


----------



## ChrisM (Jun 12, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> I like that wall paneling.  Real wood, right?


Yeah it's Knotty Pine boards, which is one of the things that sold me on this house when I bought it last year. 



buffalooed said:


> Looks like a pretty standard desk.   What features got you to buy that desk?



One of the main things that sold me on it is I love the look of it and it fits in perfectly in the space i've had my computer since I bought my house last year.


----------



## ChrisM (Jun 12, 2013)

MannDude said:


> I need a proper setup.


 

You can get pretty good deals on Amazon on desks and since you have amazon prime. Free shipping.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 12, 2013)

Chris Miller said:


> You can get pretty good deals on Amazon on desks and since you have amazon prime. Free shipping.


Free two day shipping*

But I'd have to see it in person first. I've got a $30 or $40 Staples giftcard that I got for Christmas from one of the room mates last year. So may just go to Staples and pick one up sometime. No room in this house right now for a proper desk, but looking at a place downtown so I'll need one soon.


----------



## Supicioso (Jun 12, 2013)

MannDude said:


> My kitchen table is my desk. Room for two monitors and my PC on top. Laptop stays on a chair.
> 
> I need a proper setup.


I feel your pain. My laptop sits on a stool, so did my desktop monitor for a while.

Thankfully I got an actual desk(albeit small) for my desktop, not long ago.


----------



## drmike (Jun 12, 2013)

My door desk idea is mega cheap and options galore   @MannDude

Doors are scrap all over the place.  Especially old interior doors.  Can find them free for the taking or at a salvage place.

Legs can be had from places like Ikea for $20.  Metal real height legs.  Or you can get some decent lumber even cheaper.



Chris Miller said:


> One of the main things that sold me on it is I love the look of it and it fits in perfectly in the space i've had my computer since I bought my house last year.


Houses are fun like that. 10 years from now you might think otherwise or be busy filling all the other nooks with furniture.


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 14, 2013)

Wow. Clean setup. No dust, no cable spaghetti and a good way to use the space of the corner.

Really like your new desk!


----------



## shovenose (Jun 14, 2013)

Chris Miller said:


> Bought a new desk since the old 1 was kinda getting old and was severely tattered from being used constantly.
> 
> Was looking online and found this beauty fell in love with it and bought it. I only wish I would have found this desk sooner since it's alot more roomier then my old one.


GTA V??? I WANT IT NOW!!! Nice desk


----------



## Feefty (Jun 14, 2013)

that's a nice desk, how much did it cost?


----------



## nocom (Jun 14, 2013)

Nice


----------

